# Cuts out



## ebaker (Oct 23, 2005)

My 93 DOHC Maxima has a problem with the engine cutting out under load. If I get heavy on the throttle for more than a few seconds it cuts out like the key was switched off. If I then press in the clutch it drops to a smooth idle and then will run OK. Sometimes the engine will die completely, but will then restart and run perfectly. I've replaced plugs, fuel filter, air filter, TPS, checked electrical plugs and vacuum hoses. I checked the fuel rail pressure, and it's OK when the engine cuts out. When it cuts off it has no missing, just NO power like there is no spark or fuel. Recemtly the MAF went bad and it ran very rich. I replaced it with a used one and it seems to run fine with good driveability and mileage (except when it cuts out). If i drive it gently it always runs fine. My next step is to replace the ignition transistor. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Try replacing the MAF with another known-good unit. this is a fairly common problem with these cars and often times it is because of the MAF or wiring going to it.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 23, 2005)

*Cleaned the MAF*

Update, I removed the MAF and cleaned it with CMC electronic parts cleaner spray. It seems to run much better.


----------

